# tortoise weight



## claireg (Sep 20, 2009)

I read the thread about the maximum length (really helpful) but what about what would be a healthy weight...i'm trying to determine if Verne is at a healthy weight....how much should Verne weigh based on his length...approx 9"

or is there even a max weight?


----------



## egyptiandan (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm finding weight ranges for Desert tortoises at 8 to 15 pounds and size ranges for adults at 9 to 15 inches. So it seems once your Desert tortoise has reached 9 to 15 inches it should weigh a pound per inch approximately. 

Danny


----------



## Laura (Sep 21, 2009)

when you pick him up, does he feel light? So solid? Do his legs look thin or puffy or normal?


----------



## claireg (Sep 21, 2009)

Laura said:


> when you pick him up, does he feel light? So solid? Do his legs look thin or puffy or normal?



well when we first got him, he was unusually light and i haven't picked up b/c i just don't want to bother him....he was pretty stressed out, starving and dehydrated when we found him...i need to get in there and measure adn get an idea of weight.....howeer his legs (the above the "knee") is thin...my neighbor who has had tortoises for 15 years said they were too thin!

danny- thanks for the max weight range...gives me a good idea where to start on healthy or non healthy


----------

